# Digital Timer - small, capable & inexpensive



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Good day, all - I just finished typing up my notes on a new pair of digital timers that I have been experimenting with over the last few weeks.

They are inexpensive (around $10 each) and can perform many timing functions that we may have on our railroads ranging from operating animations for a set time or running a point to point for a few minutes every so often.

The notes are here:

http://trainelectronics.com/Articles/Timer_LED_display/

Please let me know if you have any questions about them or their use.

thanks!

dave

PS Amtrak now has pretty good WiFi in their trains - I am on the Pennsylvanian just west of The Horseshoe Curve as I type this... great fun!


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the good summary. Much appreciated.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice! And the 10 amp relay has plenty of capacity for whatever you may want to put through it. Many of the relays in the commercially available p-t-p units can't accomodate big loads.

You can't even build these for that much $$$ using surplus parts..., without the digital display.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice find, Dave, thank you.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Awesome. Thanks for the info. 


-Kevin.


----------

